# Trivia 11/5



## luckytrim (Nov 5, 2019)

trivia 11/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Drunk driving causes approximately one-third of all traffic  fatalities in the United States

1. TV Taglines ;
1993: "The Truth Is Out There."
2. My neighbor has a pet 'King Charles'. What type of animal  is it?
  a. - Dog
  b. - Cat
  c. - Rabbit
  d. - Hamster
3. What's wrong with this Ad ??
"On sale from Monday through Friday: All pens, notepads and  other stationary
items are marked down 20%."
4. In what Country is Lapland located ?
5. Entrecote' is a type of......... what
  a. - Semi-Precious Stone
  b. - Card Game
  c. - Vest
  d. - Steak
6.  In the late 1970s, the Hunt brothers - Nelson, William,  and Lamar - 
tried to "corner the market" in what valuable  commodity?
7. Chesterfield is a place in England, another in Canada and  several in the 
United States. It is also a brand of cigarettes and a sort of  couch or 
davenport. What article of clothing is a  Chesterfield?
8. Where in the home is the most common place to find some  Tungsten ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Alexander Graham Bell so loved the name Jenny, the name of his  wife, that he
named all four of his daughters 'Jenny' !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'The X-Files'
2. - a
3. "stationary" should be "stationery"
4. Finland
5. - d
6. Silver
7. a man's tailored overcoat
8. An incandescent light bulb

CRAP !!
First of all, Bell's wife's name was Mabel.  Secondly, his  daughters were
named Elsie May and Marion.  He had two sons, both of whom  died in infancy.
Now that we've cleared that up, let's talk about Karl Marx  !

Marx must have loved the name Jenny (his wife's name) as all  four of his
daughters were named Jenny also: Jenny Caroline; Jenny Laura;  Jenny Eveline
Frances; Jenny Julia Eleanor. His sons were luckier. They had  different
names. Of his seven children, only two daughters survived to  middle age.
They both committed suicide - one on learning of the secret  marriage of her
long term partner and the other in a pact with her husband.


----------

